# New Lelit Mara User



## Andmoreagain

Hi, dropping by to say Hi. I have recently bought a Mara PL62D paired with a Niche Zero. I'm just getting to grips with the espresso making process and maintenance and so far am enjoying the experience. It has been a few years since I had a Gaggia Classic, so this is my first experience with HX machines.

I am just starting to understand a bit more about Temperature and Flushes. I'm tending to do a short flush just prior to a brew and would would welcome any advice on how / when to flush.

My typical morning use is 30min warmup, flush, double espresso, machine remains on for 2 hours and and is used twice more in that period. My understanding is that these flushes are to drop the temparature at the group head?

Any general advice welcome, and any add ons such as thermometers recommended at this stage?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## 17845

Just received the Deluxe version myself, I must say tha David at Bella Barista definately went the extra mile for me (most enjoyable visit).

Moving up from a Sage Duo Temp, and realised that there is alot of difference between the two (as expected).

I understand the flushes are required due to it being an HX machine.

The main accessories that I have are a decent pair of scales, distribution tool, Tamper (both Motta) and a naked portafilter.

Getting some really nice espresso's at the moment but really need to up my grinder, which will be the next purchase.


----------



## paullamey

Wondered how you were getting on? I'm thinking about getting exactly the same set up - what do you think of the zero and the mara? And upgrading from a 90s classic and an iberital mc2. Am concerned it's a big outlay but hoping it's worth it!


----------



## 17845

@paullamey,

Not the same setup that your thinking about but I thought I'd bring my purchases up to date.

Really enjoying the Lelit, even more so now that I have upgraded my grinder to the Eureka Mignon Specialita, I do not regret the purchase in any way.

If you can get to Wellingborough, a visit to BB is well worth it and would most probably put your mind at rest.


----------



## paullamey

Lovely. Thanks. I spoke to BB on the phone yesterday and they were really helpful. I saw they do a nice deal with the Mara and the Eureka Mignon Specialita - how do you find the mignon for single dosing? At the moment I weigh out my beans and don't keep them in the hopper which is why i was thinking of the niche over the mignon but debating whether it's worth the extra ££


----------



## DDoe

Hi. I have owned my Mara and Mignon Specialita since the end of May. I quite happily single dose as I have 1 coffee a day and don't want to leave my beans in a hopper for a week or more. I know that in each grind there will be a small ammount of grounds from the previous day but, in my head at least, these cannot be any worse than days old beans "fresh" from the hopper.

I know a lot on here will cry out about not purging or maybe not getting exactly the same quantity out as in but I know full well I can't taste the difference and I do wonder how many actually can. Having said this I drink milk based drinks and use dark roast beans, perhaps this makes any slight imperfections un-noticeable.

My intention is to use a length of acrylic tubing to make a shortish, slim "hopper tube" to hold a few cups worth of beans, weighted down with a suitable mass, so that I can time rather than weigh my grinds - not as accurate I know but refer to previous paragraph.

I do have an issue with the Niche, I think it's far to modern looking to sit side by side with my lovely retro looking Mara, the Mignon looks much more retro.

Hope you find your perfect combination.


----------



## 17845

@paullamey,

Sorry mate, I do not single dose so cannot answer your question. Maybe the above answer does.


----------



## Blaven

Andmoreagain said:


> Hi, dropping by to say Hi. I have recently bought a Mara PL62D paired with a Niche Zero. I'm just getting to grips with the espresso making process and maintenance and so far am enjoying the experience. It has been a few years since I had a Gaggia Classic, so this is my first experience with HX machines.
> 
> I am just starting to understand a bit more about Temperature and Flushes. I'm tending to do a short flush just prior to a brew and would would welcome any advice on how / when to flush.
> 
> My typical morning use is 30min warmup, flush, double espresso, machine remains on for 2 hours and and is used twice more in that period. My understanding is that these flushes are to drop the temparature at the group head?
> 
> Any general advice welcome, and any add ons such as thermometers recommended at this stage?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andrew


 I have exactly the same combination, and settled down very quickly to the HX machine.

I had heard that DaveC UK had compiled and written a guide to the use of the machine for Bella Barista. This was a great help to further understanding it, over and above the manual. Mind you, I *did* buy the Mara from BB, and so, they did send me the supplement.


----------



## Andmoreagain

Blaven said:


> I have exactly the same combination, and settled down very quickly to the HX machine.
> 
> I had heard that DaveC UK had compiled and written a guide to the use of the machine for Bella Barista. This was a great help to further understanding it, over and above the manual. Mind you, I *did* buy the Mara from BB, and so, they did send me the supplement.


 A couple of months into this now and I find both the Mara and Niche Zero an excellent combination and am pleased I bought them. I did end up adding a thermometer to the Mara to give a bit more info on what temp I am brewing at. The Niche is excellent for single dosing.

I also bought from BB but I don't think they are doing the additional manual now.


----------



## DavecUK

I will check if I did a user guide for it?

I have to post like this or I won't be able to find the thread again.


----------



## DavecUK

Yes I did a user guide for it back in 2017, it's at version 1.2 I wasn't sure because I don't do as much reviewing now and machine specific user guides are a ballache and an awful lot of work (that I don't get paid to do). So I stopped doing user guides except for specialist or innovative machines some time ago.

I should update it really with shot weights as I refer to shot volumes there but I really don't have the time to at the moment..It's enough to give anyone a good start though. Just ask BB they will post you a copy.


----------



## Blaven

Andmoreagain said:


> A couple of months into this now and I find both the Mara and Niche Zero an excellent combination and am pleased I bought them. I did end up adding a thermometer to the Mara to give a bit more info on what temp I am brewing at. The Niche is excellent for single dosing.
> 
> I also bought from BB but I don't think they are doing the additional manual now.


 Have you contacted them to check?

Which thermometer did you get, and are you pleased with it?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

paullamey said:


> Lovely. Thanks. I spoke to BB on the phone yesterday and they were really helpful. I saw they do a nice deal with the Mara and the Eureka Mignon Specialita - how do you find the mignon for single dosing? At the moment I weigh out my beans and don't keep them in the hopper which is why i was thinking of the niche over the mignon but debating whether it's worth the extra ££


If you can, get the Niche. You said yourself, "single-dosing", something that the Eureka Mignon is not designed for. If I were to have a Mignon again, I would use it hopper fed.

In my opinion, it's worth the extra money, but at the end of the day it depends what you want. If you want single dose, get a single dose grinder. If you want hopper fed, get a hopper fed grinder.


----------



## paullamey

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you can, get the Niche. You said yourself, "single-dosing", something that the Eureka Mignon is not designed for. If I were to have a Mignon again, I would use it hopper fed.
> 
> In my opinion, it's worth the extra money, but at the end of the day it depends what you want. If you want single dose, get a single dose grinder. If you want hopper fed, get a hopper fed grinder.


 I got the Niche. Even before my new Lelit has arrived (Tuesday) I can safely say it's such an incredible grinder. The Iberital I was using was producing consistently great shots with the Gaggia. But even with the Niche and the Gaggia it's noticeable. I didn't really think I'd notice the taste difference with a jump to a more expensive grinder. But I really can.


----------



## Andmoreagain

Blaven said:


> Have you contacted them to check?
> 
> Which thermometer did you get, and are you pleased with it?


 I have the Coffee Sensor E61. I had a couple of questions on it and Tudor (coffee-sensor.com) was very helpful. I'm finding it useful, especially when the Mara has been on for some time and I'm bringing the temp down. It is a nice to have.


----------



## Rickv

paullamey said:


> Lovely. Thanks. I spoke to BB on the phone yesterday and they were really helpful. I saw they do a nice deal with the Mara and the Eureka Mignon Specialita - how do you find the mignon for single dosing? At the moment I weigh out my beans and don't keep them in the hopper which is why i was thinking of the niche over the mignon but debating whether it's worth the extra ££


I'm single dosing on my Mignon and getting great results. I don't use the hopper, just weigh out each time but if I do decide to use the hopper and timer in the future I have the option too. Not used a niche though so can't comment on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paullamey

Lovely. Got the Mara delivered yesterday. It's an absolute beaut of a machine. First two espresso were a delight. My only issue was steaming the milk for my partner's flat white didn't go so well as the milk was a bit watery. Not sure why but a learning curve!


----------



## paullamey




----------



## paullamey

Apologies for bring this back! Loving the Mara still. Slightly annoyed the X came out a few months after purchasing but hey what can you do! It's like buying an iPhone right before they bring out the new one.

I'm so happy with the coffee that i'm producing from the Mara and the Nice. One thing i'm getting used to is the temperature fluctuations depending on time on and the cooling flushes required. I've generally found the optimum temperature seems to be after 45 minutes - I run a short cooling flush, make my wife a flat white, then myself an espresso. I'm just curious to see what the different temperatures are and how they change when you flush and after each brew (e.g. how long after making one coffee does it take to go back up). So i was thinking of getting a thermometer. I was wondering if anyone had seen / used this one?

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Coffee-Sensor-E61-HX-and-Dual-Boiler-Digital-Grouphead-Thermometer/m-4258.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=CjwKCAjwvtX0BRAFEiwAGWJyZPpKi5v6E8lypv9ZUkEatX7Dmm_8xl2v_MQJ0HmGhSs9d2jzZ6AmyRoCZS0QAvD_BwE

The only reason i haven't got one yet is that I don't really like the look of them and the machine itself is very beautiful! But I thought i could get one to learn about the temperature changes. Let me know what you think / any advice would be welcome.

Cheers,


----------



## 17845

@paullamey,

I bought one from the supplier and found it ok but I ended up returning it and upgrading to the Pro version.

Personally if you do decide to buy I would go direct as Tudor is a very nice guy to deal with and his after sales is very good.

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/digital-coffee-sensor-thermometer-and-adapter-for-e61-groupheads-pro-version/


----------



## paullamey

Thanks!



hubcap said:


> @paullamey,
> 
> I bought one from the supplier and found it ok but I ended up returning it and upgrading to the Pro version.
> 
> Personally if you do decide to buy I would go direct as Tudor is a very nice guy to deal with and his after sales is very good.
> 
> https://coffee-sensor.com/product/digital-coffee-sensor-thermometer-and-adapter-for-e61-groupheads-pro-version/


----------



## gr4z

Thanks for the suggestion ref the E61 thermometer. They don't look too appealing against the lovely looking 62 though


----------



## DDoe

I'd love a thermometer on my Mara but I can't bring myself to put a digital monstrosity on such a retro looking machine.


----------



## 17845

@gr4z, @DDoe,

I agree with you about not looking too good.

Also bear in mind that I rarely use it now, so I am thinking of removing it.


----------



## gr4z

hubcap said:


> @gr4z, @DDoe,
> 
> I agree with you about not looking too good.
> 
> Also bear in mind that I rarely use it now, so I am thinking of removing it.


 How long do you find you have to flush before the temperature is at an optimum? Without the gauge I just guess and flush for around 3-5 seconds. Thanks


----------



## DDoe

gr4z said:


> How long do you find you have to flush before the temperature is at an optimum? Without the gauge* I just guess and flush for around 3-5 seconds. Thanks *


 Me too!


----------



## 17845

gr4z said:


> How long do you find you have to flush before the temperature is at an optimum? Without the gauge I just guess and flush for around 3-5 seconds. Thanks


 I'm afraid I might not be much help here :-

10 seconds or so, but I dont bother now as it wastes too much water, i just do a 2-3 second flush.

My taste buds are not what they were so I cannot taste any difference due to temperature etc'. So as I stated I might take it off.

It might end up in the sales section


----------

